# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam(ASF VER 1.0.7)Released Green Update

## mohamed73

*ASF V 1.0.7 Released Green Update      Add Write Firmware
............................. sony Xperia T
Sony Xperia™ V 
Add Unlock bootloader(New and Old Security)
..................................................  ................
Sony Xperia™ S
Sony Xperia™ P
Sony Xperia™ go
Sony Xperia™ U
Sony Xperia™ sola
Sony Xperia™ acro S
Sony Xperia™ ion
Sony Xperia™ miro
Sony Xperia™ tipo
Sony Xperia™ tipo dual
Sony Xperia™ V
Sony Xperia™ J
Sony Xperia™ T
Sony Xperia™ TX
Sony Xperia™ E
Sony Xperia™ E dual  Add Remove Pin/Pass/Pattern/Sec Question/Google Acc
..................................................  .................................
sony Xperia T
Sony Xperia SL
Sony Xperia Go
Sony Xperia Arco s
Sony Xperia Neo L
Sony Xperia Acro HD SO-03D
Sony Xperia ion HSPA
Sony Xperia ion LTE  About Remove
.....................
No need enable usb debugging
No need Root No need Unlockbootloader
Without lose all data 
About Phone Connection
...................................
Hold the following button(flash mode) while connecting your phone to a computer with a USB cable  How to connect sony phone for unlock bootloader(Fastboot mode) ?
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *  *new link(الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]) 34.50mb *  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## adam11

merci

----------

